# G spot?



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I am asking the girls here, but guys can answer too. Do you think it's real or a myth? I think that it is real. That's the kind of Orgasm I have the most. I didn't have a Clitoral Orgasm till like a year ago. So what do you think? And if you have both kinds which would you prefer? My answer totally G spot.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

The fact people still talk about this makes me giggle. Yes, those mind blowing orgasms are very much real and let no one tell you otherwise.

My partner requires both clit and g-spot to be stimulated for climax, _yes_~ I roll up my sleeves to have sex. <3


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Yes, it's a knuckle and a half to your right when you finger. If there's an intense feeling like you have to pee, that would probably be the g spot you hit.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Lulz, I can't believe people still think it's a myth. 

What is this, the 50's?


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

The G-spot: a modern gynecologic myth. [Am J Obstet Gynecol. 2001] - PubMed result

sorry to burst your bubbles, the G spot is a myth


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Lulz, I can't believe people still think it's a myth.
> 
> What is this, the 50's?


I don't get it either. : [


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Also, there's actually both a g-spot for both guys and girls. Betchya never knew that.


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Umm...Does it even matter if it was real or not?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Ming said:


> Umm...Does it even matter if it was real or not?


Agreed, although I love taking short cuts


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Selden said:


> Also, there's actually both a g-spot for both guys and girls. Betchya never knew that.


I knew it :laughing:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

EvanR said:


> The G-spot: a modern gynecologic myth. [Am J Obstet Gynecol. 2001] - PubMed result
> 
> sorry to burst your bubbles, the G spot is a myth


First. It doesn't say that it doesn't exist it says "the evidence is weak".

Second. Just because there is an absence of evidence doesn't mean that it is the evidence of absence.

Third. Every woman including me that has had one will disagree.

Fourth. Every woman that has had both types will tell you that there is a huge difference in the way it feels.

Just to put in my own personal 2 cents, for YEARS I only had vaginal orgasms and NEVER felt anything where the Clit is located. 

And here is this medical study.

The elusive G spot really does exist, say researchers | Science | The Guardian


But, let's throw out the medical studies for a sec, how can you tell women that they don't have what they feel? You're not a woman to you wouldn't understand but, how come SO MANY women say that they have it and it yet it doesn't exist? Some women can't even have clitoral orgasms. So, does that mean that the Clit doesn't exist? Just because you can't really find the G spot on any map doesn't mean it's not there. Anyway, I know that for me at least that there is a huge difference in the two. 

For me:
G spot- feels deep, feel it on the inside of the vagina, last long, whole pussy contracts, easy to achieve, can have several, and I know exactly what I have to do to get it.

Clit- feels light and tingly, feel it on the outside of the vagina, when climaxing it feels kinda like when you put your hand over a hose and turn it on, doesn't last long, can have several, and I have no clue what I did to get it. 

I can also have both at the same time. And it freaking ROCKS! :laughing:

Girls is this the same for you?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Selden said:


> Also, there's actually both a g-spot for both guys and girls. Betchya never knew that.


Haha actually I did.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I found it. Port to starboard matey. Yar, har a fidel didi, if you like to sail the sea, you are a pirate!
I'm closing to its location. And if you are wondering why us pirates are using the net, well it does get lonely....


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> First. It doesn't say that it doesn't exist it says "the evidence is weak".
> 
> Second. Just because there is an absence of evidence doesn't mean that it is the evidence of absence.
> 
> ...


Let's throw out the medical studies eh?

The reason you think you have a G-Spot is because of something called "Suggestibility". It is mostly irrelevant whether or not you think you have a G-Spot. 

I lol'd hard at the link you sent me. :crazy:

I would explain why this article is silly, but if you haven't figured that out yet it probably isn't worth my time.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> I found it. Port to starboard matey. Yar, har a fidel didi, if you like to sail the sea, you are a pirate!
> I'm closing to its location. And if you are wondering why us pirates are using the net, well it does get lonely....


Haha  very funny!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

EvanR said:


> The reason you think you have a G-Spot is because of something called "Suggestibility". It is mostly irrelevant whether or not you think you have a G-Spot.


Lol. If that's the case, it's certainly working. 

I have to admit.. I'm rather thankful for it. :laughing:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

EvanR said:


> The G-spot: a modern gynecologic myth. [Am J Obstet Gynecol. 2001] - PubMed result
> 
> sorry to burst your bubbles, the G spot is a myth


*something* happens down there, whether it is real or the power of suggestibility 

(money on it being real though, fuck the studies)


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

EvanR said:


> Let's throw out the medical studies eh?
> 
> The reason you think you have a G-Spot is because of something called "Suggestibility". It is mostly irrelevant whether or not you think you have a G-Spot.
> 
> ...


That's not are very good argument considering that in order for "Suggestibility" to work you would have to know about the G spot before you start masterbating. I didn't hear about the G spot till I was in 11th grade.( I came from a very humm conservative family let's put it like that) I had them before that so that isn't applicable. And I still have them. And how do you explain the very real differences in the two? Most women I think would agree that the two feel very different not to mention the physical ones. Also, it was posted on here that men have a G spot. I believe that they do. Do you believe that?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

> Also, it was posted on here that men have a G spot. I believe that they do. Do you believe that?


Fuck it, i am not going on another G spot hunt.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Fuck it, i am not going on another G spot hunt.


Aww but what about the treasure you might find? :wink:


----------

